# WLAN-Stick immer langsamer als Karte?



## kapet (15. März 2019)

Hi Leute

ich plane den Wiedereinstieg ins gaming nach 17 Jahren und bin eher mit wenig technischem Durchblick gesegnet.
An dem PC ,den ich bestellen wollte,würde ein asus wlan stick für ca. 20 Euro stecken.
Am Router , Office Haupt PC, habe ich nur 16 mbit. Am Standort des PC ,anderes Stockwerk, wären es nur 2.5-5 mbit/s. Mit einem ipad gemessen.

Würde ein stick eine vergleichbare Leistung bringen,wie ein Ipad?
Könnte ich mit einem Standfuß -Verlängerungskabel den Speed des ipads (vor meinem Zimmer) bekommen, ca 7-10 mbit? Oder kostet das Verlängerungskabel auch Leistung?
Ratet ihr eher zu einer Karte? Dann wäre vielleicht der Empfang des wlan noch schlechter,da der neue PC in dem gesonderten Raum im OG stehen würde.
Haltet ihr prinzipiell 6-10 mbit ( vor dem Zimmer des neuen PCs) für online- spieletauglich, auch shooter?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Was für einen Router hast du denn?
Was für einen Internetanschluss hast du?

Im Zweifel ist LAN immer besser als WLAN.


----------



## kapet (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für einen Router hast du denn?
> Was für einen Internetanschluss hast du?
> 
> Im Zweifel ist LAN immer besser als WLAN.



Ja,lan geht aber nicht. Es muss schon wlan sein. Ist eine verbaute Karte immer besser als ein usb wlan stick?
Was ich für nen Router habe, weiß ich gerade nicht.
Internetanschluss ist ein alter Router von der Telekom,der dort unten am Haupt-PC 16 mbit/s bringt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Hängt von der Karte und dem Stick ab. 

Wenn du eh nur einen 16 MBit Anschluss hast, reicht auch ein Stick mit 2,4 GHz. 

AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 ab €' '20,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kapet (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von der Karte und dem Stick ab.
> 
> Wenn du eh nur einen 16 MBit Anschluss hast, reicht auch ein Stick mit 2,4 GHz.
> 
> AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 ab €'*'20,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



okay,danke. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja mal schnelleres Inet am Router unten. Und welche Karte ist besser als ein stick? Wo fangen die preislich an?
Kannst du Karte und stick noch in Bezug zum ipad Internetempfang setzen? Besser oder schlechter?
Mit dem ipad messe ich ja bisher


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Hängt von deinem Ipad, deinem Router und den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.


----------



## kapet (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von deinem Ipad, deinem Router und den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.



Ab welchem ipad ( Jahr) ist denn das ipad besser als der stick oder Karte?


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Im IPAD steckt auch nur irgendeine WLAN-Karte.


----------



## _Berge_ (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

würde sogar noch reingrätschen und fragen was du für einen PC bestellen willst, am besten mit Link


Generell bist du mit einem Stick flexibler und belegst nichts zusätzlich im Gehäuse was evtl. den Airflow behindert, der von DKK007 empfohlene Stick ist schon Top, kommt aber nun drauf an was du für ne Karte verbaut hättest, daher verlinke einfach mal den PC


----------



## kapet (15. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> würde sogar noch reingrätschen und fragen was du für einen PC bestellen willst, am besten mit Link
> 
> 
> Generell bist du mit einem Stick flexibler und belegst nichts zusätzlich im Gehäuse was evtl. den Airflow behindert, der von DKK007 empfohlene Stick ist schon Top, kommt aber nun drauf an was du für ne Karte verbaut hättest, daher verlinke einfach mal den PC



Hi.danke. Es ist keine Karte verbaut. Der asus stick wäre optional. Die Karte müsste ich extra anfordern ( weiß auch nicht,ob das überhaupt geht). Wenn ich mit nem stick und Standfußverlängerungskabel arbeiten könnte,wärs schon okay. Ich hatte Sorge,dass das Verlängerungskabel die Übertragung verlangsamt?


----------



## _Berge_ (16. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Übrigens ein USB Verlängerungskabel würde dich flexibler machen, so kannst du den Stick in deinem Zimmer an einer Position anbringen wo du guten Empfang hast

Würde wohl auf ein 2m Kabel setzten und einen Fritz Stick

Andererseits würde mich auch interessieren was du nun kaufen möchtest zu welchem Preis, evtl gibt es Verbesserungen bevor du zuviel geld in den Sand setzt


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von der Karte und dem Stick ab.
> 
> Wenn du eh nur einen 16 MBit Anschluss hast, reicht auch ein Stick mit 2,4 GHz.
> 
> AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 ab €'*'20,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist leider so nicht richtig. 

Entscheidend ist,

welches Frequenzband dein Router unterstützt.

ein 2,4 und 5,0 GHz im Dualbetrieb wären wichtiger.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Würde mal das Stichwort "DLAN" (PowerLAN) in die Runde werfen


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Ich nutze diesen Stick:AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 860 ab €' '35,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

mit 2,4 Ghz. Da unser Internet zu Hause mit 60 Mb/s eh noch weit unter 300Mb/s liegt. Hat man schnelleres Internet kann man 5Ghz nutzen.
Den Stick nutze ich auch mit einer Verlängerung die da mit bei war.
Und robust ist er auch... der ist bestimmt schon 5 mal aufn Boden geknallt und geht immer noch.


----------



## Pu244 (17. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*

Das wichtigste am Anfang: welchen Router hast du???

Ohne die Auskunft kann man eigentlich keine sinnvollen Ratschläge geben, da du von alten g WLAN 54 MBit bis hin zu modernen ac WLAN, mit 1300 MBit, so ziemlich alles haben könntest.

Generell gilt:

1: Lösungen, mit mehreren Antennen, die sich auch noch ausrichten lassen, haben die mit großem Abstand beste Leistung. Diese gibt es sowohl als Einbaukarten, als auch in der USB Version, sind groß und kosten etwa 30-80€, je nachdem, was man will.
2: Tablets und besonders Laptops haben auch einen sehr guten Empfang, da sich große Antennen einbauen lassen, die in verschiedene Richtungen zeigen.
3: USB Sticks (wie der hier empfohlene) sind am schlechtesten, da sie nur eine kleine Antenne auf ihrer Platine haben.
4: Einbaukarten haben das Problem, dass sie am PC fix ausgerichtet sind und meist in eine eher ungünstige Richtung zeigen. Lösungen, die mit Hochfrequenzkabeln arbeiten, haben meist verluste, da die Kabel die Signale dämpfen.
5: Ein USB Kabel hat dieses Problem nicht, von daher kann man USB Lösungen und Sticks, durchaus ein paar Meter weiter weg stellen, wo noch guter Empfang. Bei USB 2.0 sind 5 Meter möglich, mit USB 3.0 nur noch 3m, mit aktiven Hubs und aktiven Kabeln (quasi ein 1 Port Hub) kommt man maximal 6 mal so weit (also 30 und 18m).


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Andererseits würde mich auch interessieren was du nun kaufen möchtest zu welchem Preis, evtl gibt es Verbesserungen bevor du zuviel geld in den Sand setzt



Das weiß gerade niemand so genau. Irgendein Fertigrechner, aber wir wissen nicht wirklich, was sein Budget nun ist oder in seiner engeren Auswahl. Ich hoffe nur, wir haben es endgültig geschafft, ihm einen Rechner auf AMD Bulldozer Basis auszutreiben. S. Thread.

GTX 1060 rev b. Unterschied zu 1060. Wiedereinstieg nach 17 Jahren Pause.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2019)

Sticks sind in der Regel immer dann "schlecht", wenn sie mit internen Antennen arbeiten, also keinen Anschluß für eine externe Antenne haben. Und da sind wir auch schon beim Stichwort: Antennen. Wenn kein Power-LAN (Netzwerk über den Stromkreis) möglich, ein WLAN also unumgänglich ist, spielt die Antenne die entscheidende Rolle. Für sehr viele Geräte gibt es auch Möglichkeiten den Empfang bzw. die Sendeleistung nachträglich zu verbessern.

Beispiel für FritzBox: FriXtender – FRITZ!Box WiFi Erweiterung mit externen WLAN Antennen – FriXtender

Allgemeine Beispiele:

WLAN  Antenne 5 dBi, 20cm Laenge mit SMA Anschluss und Dreh - & Knickgelenk  J06F  | eBay

Rundstrahlantenne RP-SMA 38cm 12dBi WIFI 2,4 GHz WLAN Netzwerk Verstaerkung   186  | eBay

Bzw. Richtantennen: wlan richtantenne | eBay

Häufig reicht aber schon ein ordentlicher WLAN-Stick mit einer guten externen Antenne, und eine optimale Ausrichtung der WLAN-Komponenten (Stick-Antenne und Router)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2019)

*AW: wlan stick immer langsamer als Karte?*



kapet schrieb:


> Ist eine verbaute Karte immer besser als ein usb wlan stick?.


Das hängt auch vom Einbauort ab. Ein USB Stick der vorne im Gehäuse steckt kann, wohlbemerkt kann, durchaus eine bessere Verbindung als eine im Prinzip leistungsstärkere Karte haben, die vom Rechnergehäuse abgeschirmt wird.

Ich z.B. nutzt für einen Rechner mit Luftlinie 5m zum Router so einen billigst Stick und kommt als 17mbit/s von den vorhandenen 50mbit des Routes. Reicht für den Rechner...
LogiLink Wireless N150 Nano ab €'*'5,31 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der erzielt in meinem Fall etwas bessere Ergebnisse, als die Einsteckkarte. Übertragbar auf andere Rechner und räumliche Anordnungen ist das nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. März 2019)

Wenn du von mehreren selbstgenutzten Stockwerken redest vermute ich Du/Ihr habt ein selbst genutzes Haus mit eigenem Stromkreis (Haus Strom also Steckdose)?
Wenn dem so ist und nieman anderes in der Stromleitung ist gibt es die möglichkeit eines Powerline Adapters! (als Beispiel damit du einen Eindruck gewinnst was ich meine)
Wenn noch eine weitere (Wohn)Partei über dem Stromkreis angeschlossen ist hätte der ansonsten auch Zugang auf deine DSL-Leitung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2019)

kapet schrieb:


> Haltet ihr prinzipiell 6-10 mbit ( vor dem Zimmer des neuen PCs) für online- spieletauglich, auch shooter?


Wichtiger ist die Ping Zeit. Ich liege mit Lan bei 10-20ms mit Wlan um 50-100ms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: wieistmeineip.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sticks sind in der Regel immer dann "schlecht", wenn sie mit internen Antennen arbeiten, also keinen Anschluß für eine externe Antenne haben. Und da sind wir auch schon beim Stichwort: Antennen. Wenn kein Power-LAN (Netzwerk über den Stromkreis) möglich, ein WLAN also unumgänglich ist, spielt die Antenne die entscheidende Rolle. Für sehr viele Geräte gibt es auch Möglichkeiten den Empfang bzw. die Sendeleistung nachträglich zu verbessern.



Da er nur einen 16000er Anschluss hat, sollte jede  WLAN-Antenne mit Wlan-n ausreichend sein. Selbst wenn nur 50 Mbit übers WLAN ankommen sollten, ist der Flaschenhals immer noch das DSL.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist die Ping Zeit. Ich liege mit Lan bei 10-20ms mit Wlan um 50-100ms
> 
> Quelle: wieistmeineip.de


Ich habe auch mit WLAN immer einen ganz guten Ping.


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2019)

In erster Linie kommt mal auf den Router drauf an was der kann, und was die Internet Leitung hergibt. Wobei ich aber sagen kann, selbst wenn das Wlan zig mal Schneller ist als das Internet kann man davon einen Nutzen haben, weil der Ping runtergeht, vorallem bei Routern die Mi-Mo Technik bzw die MU MiMO fähig sind. 

Beispiel von mir 
200Mbit Kabel Anschluss 
Die Ganze zeit hatte ich ne Fritzbox die Wlan B G N unterstützte, 
PC über Wlan ( Stick D-Link der nur Wlan N kann ) 
Laptop über Wlan ( Intel Centrino ) 

Verbinung zwischen 200 ( 1 Stockwerk höher ca 10meter Luftlinie zum Router ) und 5 meter Luftlinie volle 300mbit mit Schwankungen 
Ping in der Regel um die 18ms ( Ping über LAN Gemessen 4ms )

Jetzt hab ich mir nen neuen Wlan Router mit AC und MU-Mimo (4x4 1733mbit ) Rest ist gleich, 
PC über Wlan volle 300mbit ohne Schwankungen, und nen Ping von 6ms 
Laptop über Wlan volle 300Mbit egal ob ich im Ersten Stock oder im Gleichen Stock bin, Ping 7ms 

Abgesehen davon das der Router gleichzeitig 6 Wlan bereitstellt ( 3*2.4ghz  3*5ghz ) ist das extrem flott, hätte ich selbst nicht für möglich gehalten das ich über Wlan annähernd den gleichen Ping wie über mein 1Gbit Lan bekomme. 


Ich würde sagen es gibt keine wirkliche Pauschal aussage, Wlan ist halt Funk, und Funk  wird immer von der Umwelt beeinflusst, wichtig ist das alle Grundlegenden Teile gut sind, also nicht nur der Stick is Wichtig, der Wlan Router ist mindestens genauso wichtig um ne Stabile und Schnelle Verbindung hinzubekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

Wenn er den Standard-Router der Telekom hat, wird der gerade mal überhaupt WLAN können. 



> Internetanschluss ist ein alter Router von der Telekom,der dort unten am Haupt-PC 16 mbit/s bringt.


----------



## kapet (17. März 2019)

Dnke euch allen erstmal.
Ich habe vorhin im ersten OG 13 mbit gemessen und nen ping von 80 ms. Dann 718 ms. Trotz 13 mbit/s
Das kann man dann knicken mit dem ping und Spielen?

Beim Router schau ich mal. Aber ich kann euch da wenig sagen,fürchte ich.


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2019)

Das ist normal, je weiter du weg bist desto länger sind die Signallaufzeiten wenn sich nicht unbedingt die Paketdichte erhöht ( was ganz leienhaft ausgedrückt eben diese MiMo und Mu-MIMO Router machen ) 

Was den Router angeht, da brauchst du eigentlich garnicht nachschauen, DK007 hat da schon recht, der kann vermutlich grad mal Wlan und das sehr sehr schlecht, mir ist Aktuell in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Router der Telekom bekannt der wirklich gutes Wlan bietet, das ist alles mehr schlecht als recht bei den Telekom teilen, vermutlich wirst du daher am besten auch gleich die Investition eines neuen Wlan Routers mit einplanen. Wobei das aber eben auch kein 100% Garant dafür ist das dann alles super funktioniert, wie gesagt dafür spielt die Umwelt ne Rolle ( z.b Atmospherische Störungen, Magnetfelder usw. ) die Baulichen Begebenheiten des Gebäudes.


----------



## kapet (17. März 2019)

Ja, aber der speed von 13 mbit/s und ping von 780 ms an derselbsen Stelle?
Dort wollte ich mit Verlängerung den wlan stick platzieren. Mit so nem Ping kann man nicht spielen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

Beim Router kannst du mal schauen, was für ein  Modellname/nummer hintern drauf steht. 

Ping sollte fürs Onlinespielen schon unter 100 liegen. Die 80 gehen gerade noch so.

Du kannst den Ping ja mal hier messen, damit wir vom gleichen Dienst reden. Ping-Test: Antwortzeiten Ihrer Internet-/DSL-Verbindung messen
Meiner lag jetzt über LAN und LTE bei 50ms.


----------



## kapet (17. März 2019)

An der Stelle hatte ich jetzt einmal 60ms und dann auch mal 139 ms. Speed 13 mbit.

Kann man auch ein 10m Verlängerungskabel für nen Stick nehmen? Ohne das die Qualität der Übertragung zum PC leidet?
Oben schrieb jemand vom Unterschied zwischen usb 2.0 und 3.0.
Das hab ich nicht komplett verstanden

ich schau mal am Router


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

USB2.0 kann nur bis 5m. Bei USB3.0 sogar noch weniger. 

Wenn du schon über so lange Kabel nachdenkst, kannst du auch gleich ein Cat5e zum Router legen.


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2019)

Auch wenns eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, aber der Ping wird natürlich auch beeinflusst wieviel Leute grad in deinem Netzwerk Online sind und was sie machen, genauso wie auch das Wlan negativ beeinflusst werden kann durch viele Teilnehmer die das Netzwerk stark beanspruchen und der Router am Limit ist und mit der Paket Verwaltung nicht mehr hinterher kommt.  

Aktuell gemessen komme ich auf 30ms ( Laptop, Intel Centrino Wlan N 300Mbit verbindung  ) , was daran liegt das eine Xbox Youtube Videos abspielt, meine Glotze grad 4K Netflix inhalte abspielt, 2 Handys und 1 PC im Internet sind.  Sobald die Glotze und die Xbox wegfallen kommt ich wieder unter 10sekunden im Wlan. 

Bei nem langsamen Anschluss können 2 PC´s schon ausreichen um den Ping hochschnellen zu lassen, wobei aber die 780ms definitiv auf das Wlan zurückzuführen ist, 13mbit is aber auch Arschlahm, im Gegensatz zum Internet sind die 13Mbit vom Wlan Bidirektional gedacht, effektiv hast du davon keine 13mbit Download, da musst du dann schon ne recht guten Wlan Chipsatz haben der nen gutes Managment hat, was in deinem fall aber komplett übertrieben ist.


----------



## kapet (17. März 2019)

Kann man einen usb 2.0 wlan stick in ein 5 m Kabel stecken und das dann in einen usb 3.0 port (am pc) stecken?
oder gelten da dann die 3m und der usb 3.0 (am PC )port macht das nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

Das gilt fürs Kabel.


----------



## kapet (18. März 2019)

Sowas wie ping 133 ist unmöglich fürs Onlinespielen?
Bei mir schwankt er so stark


----------

